# Cypripedium debile



## naoki (Apr 10, 2018)

I recently got this species from Kusamono Gardens' 2018 import from Japan (Shikoku Garden). They flowered soon after I planted them (3 plants out of 4 flowered) since the plants were already at quite advanced stages (link to the post with photos of the initial condition). To be honest, I'm not sure if I can grow them or if I'll see the flowers again. So I spent a bit of time taking photos. They are small and not too showy, but I think that they are beautiful. Here is a link to a very informative post about this species by Tom.

Note that I "staged" the flower to show the inside, but the flower naturally hangs down below the leaf (see the last whole plant photo).




Cypripedium debile on Flickr




Cypripedium debile on Flickr




Cypripedium debile on Flickr




Cypripedium debile on Flickr




Cypripedium debile on Flickr




Cypripedium debile on Flickr




Cypripedium debile (plant) on Flickr

As a scale, it is potted in a 32oz yogurt container with holes.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 10, 2018)

Hope they survive; if so can I get some? I ordered 2 from Anthony had he said he ran out (same for some pleonies).


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 10, 2018)

Very nice photos Naoki. This one is tough to keep past a handful of years unless you are really diligent. You are a diligent person, so I think your plants have a fighting chance!

I've had them up to around 4 years, even flowering on and off, but then they went to naught - probably a burrowing insect or the like. Given their size I wonder at the actual lifespan of this species. I'd wager quite short for a Cyp.

Since these are not propagated by seed, I have refrained from getting any more. I guess the spring only shipment for this one has to do with how they are collected - in the fall, and since they are too frail to be sent directly, they go out in the late winter. Unfortunately, this species is very fast out of the box, hence they are always in growth when you buy imported plants. My two cents... 

Good luck with yours


----------



## abax (Apr 10, 2018)

The flower is very pretty and very unusual. I hope it does well for you.


----------



## naoki (Apr 11, 2018)

Linus, I'll let you know if they do well (pretty small chance, I guess) and I have extras.

Thank you for the info, Tom. I was expecting that they were propagated, but it is good to know. I wonder why they don't propagate. Not popular enough? There are scientific papers of asymbiotic propagation of this species. If I get a time, I should try to pollinate some of them.

Thank you, Angela.


----------



## Don I (Apr 11, 2018)

Nice one.
Don


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 11, 2018)

naoki said:


> Thank you for the info, Tom. I was expecting that they were propagated, but it is good to know. I wonder why they don't propagate. Not popular enough? There are scientific papers of asymbiotic propagation of this species. If I get a time, I should try to pollinate some of them.



I think it has more to do with the frailty of the plant rather than difficulty in germinating the seed. Dr. Bill Steele has said that his seedlings rarely produced enough healthy roots, so many never made it to adulthood. Even the big, recently collected wild specimens I've been don't have an overabundance of roots - probably just a characteristic of this species. The same no doubt applies to the near relative C. palangshangense, another true lilliputian.

But of course anything can be done with enough attention to detail. In the end the question must be, is it worth the time, effort and cost? It is far easier to collect wild stock of many "botanical" species, and that is why the market is full of them. 

As for popular Japanese orchids, ones that are grown from seed include Habenaria (Pecteilis) radiata, Ponerorchis graminifolia, Amitostigma keiseki, most Calanthe species and hybrids, Neofinetia (Vanda) falcata, Dendrobium moniliforme, Sedirea (Phalaenopsis) japonica and Cypripedium macranthos varieties. All others are 90-100% likely to have been wild collected at some point. That's the simple truth.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 13, 2018)

Very cool. The close-up looks very alien.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 17, 2018)

Not easy!  Good job and good luck.


----------



## JPMC (Apr 17, 2018)

What a great example of delicate beauty. I hope it becomes a long-term success. I would eventually like t try one too.


----------



## naoki (Apr 17, 2018)

I've forgotten about this thread... 

Thank you for more info, Tom. I did manage to pollinate them. Well, it probably won't go well if Bill can't do it, but we'll see. In a case there are some successful propagation, I'll share them with you all, Linus and JPMC. But I don't have a high hope.


----------

